# Deck Sealer?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

What is a Good Deck Sealer? We tried Thompsons but it only last a year. Tried Flood but it is expensive.

Also might as well ask here. We are wanting to build two other Decks. Was thinking of covering both but decided on just one. Plus screening it in. I'm thinking using OSB to floor it because regular Deck Boards seem to shrink over time leaving a space. We are going to put Wheelchair Ramp in from the drive and Sliding Glass Doors for easier access.

Will OSB work or do you have a better idea?

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> I'm thinking using OSB to floor it


OSB isn't made for exterior use.
If it can get wet use treated lumber or a composite.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> OSB isn't made for exterior use.
> If it can get wet use treated lumber or a composite.


Well thinking Treated but it shrinks and there is a gap between boards  so????? And Composite is high $$$$.

big rockpile


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You need a small gap so that they dry after rain.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Well thinking Treated but it shrinks and there is a gap between boards  so????? And Composite is high $$$$.


Good treated lumber won't shrink enough to really matter.
The gaps between the boards are to allow water to run through without being trapped.

You could use tongue and groove decking but it will require painting on a regular basis.
Composite costs more upfront, but saves in the long term.

Buying cheap building materials and products is the most expensive way to do things.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Treated deck boards are fine. As others have mentioned, the gap between them is so they'll drain. If you they don't drain, they won't last long. I quit using decking boards long ago and use to 2x6 for decking. They will last years without sealing and a decade or longer with proper care. I know there are fancy composite boards that are in use these days. My observation on those are somewhat mixed.......

Go with 2x treated lumber for decking with a small gap between each, imho.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You need a small gap so that they dry after rain.


It shouldn't get much water on it with a roof. Why have a Screened Porch if Bugs can still get through the floor?

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> It shouldn't get much water on it with a roof. Why have a Screened Porch if Bugs can still get through the floor?


The outside perimeter should be sealed well enough that you won't have a lot of bugs underneath. 

You're also talking about 3 different things at once:
Sealing a deck, building a covered deck, and building an uncovered deck.
The answers may be different in some scenarios.

If your covered, screened "deck" (porch sounds more accurate here if it's attached to your house) has enough roof overhang, you could get by with using normal tongue and groove lumber and painting it.

That doesn't work well for uncovered decks and won't help treat the one you have already.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I have a cousin who treats fence posts and gates, trailer decks and outbuilding porches with a combination of used motor oil mixed with either diesel fuel or kerosene. He is on a budget (or he is just plain cheap) and usually in the spring he heads out with a sprayer for the vertical wood and a bucket and roller for the horizontal boards. In 10 years I can say his 22' utility trailer decking still looks like new and his corner posts and fence rails show no rot. Smells for about 3 days and looks like a walnut tint.
Would I use it for a deck if I was trying to save a few bucks? Yeah, maybe. Would I tell my wife? No.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

big rockpile said:


> It shouldn't get much water on it with a roof. Why have a Screened Porch if Bugs can still get through the floor?
> 
> big rockpile


Many around here with enclosed screen porches will lay down screen over the porch joists and then nail down the floor boards over the screen.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The outside perimeter should be sealed well enough that you won't have a lot of bugs underneath.
> 
> You're also talking about 3 different things at once:
> Sealing a deck, building a covered deck, and building an uncovered deck.
> ...


You are right it is two different things. One side we are going to build a regular open Deck and using regular treated Decking. The other will be a Screened in Porch. Wouldn't Tongue and Groove OSB painted work just as good as Tongue and Groove Lumber? I know won't look as good but will be faster and maybe cheaper.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> Many around here with enclosed screen porches will lay down screen over the porch joists and then nail down the floor boards over the screen.


We thought about this but wouldn't dirt gather in the cracks?

big rockpile


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

big rockpile said:


> We thought about this but wouldn't dirt gather in the cracks?
> 
> big rockpile


Yes, so occasionally you will have to clean it out with your garden hose, vacuum, or compressor.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

OSB will not hold up. Painted or not. Don’t use OSB.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> OSB will not hold up. Painted or not. Don’t use OSB.


My wife says up at our Cabin we used OSB Flooring and it is to hold up 30 years and she says that is with weather on it. But it's $30 a sheet.

big rockpile


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I have used TWP. upside is yearly applications are easy.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

shawnlee said:


> I have used TWP. upside is yearly applications are easy.


We use TWP on our porches (as well as our home and cabin siding). It is good stuff with a built in preservative that many stains do not have. 

With that said, there really is nothing, that I am aware of, that you can apply to a wood deck that will last for many years. All treatments, whether stains, paints, or sealers, will require reapplication every 1 to 3 years if you want your deck boards to look perfect.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Old Deck I'm sure good to go as far as sealer but what about New Treated Lumber? I'm thinking it has to dry.

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Wouldn't Tongue and Groove OSB painted work just as good as Tongue and Groove Lumber?


OSB isn't meant to be left exposed. It's "underlayment".
You'd be better off to use tongue and groove flooring boards if you want it to hold up to wear.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

big rockpile said:


> Old Deck I'm sure good to go as far as sealer but what about New Treated Lumber? I'm thinking it has to dry.
> 
> big rockpile


Yes, you should wait at least a year before treating new treated lumber.


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

TWP has my vote. We have found nothing better.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Treated lumber needs time to dry. Even regular lumber needs to be dry from dew or rain. 

Ok here we go. 

OSB of any type, and they are numerous, is not a great choice for anything long term thats exposed to the weather. It’s not just the surface that the issue, it the edges, especially the ones you cut and that are no longer factory. 

-Treated 2 x ? Lumber weathers well. 
-Treated lumber that touch’s the ground is different than treated lumber for a deck. Different amounts of product applied. 
-Composite weathers great and needs next to no maintence so does it really cost more ? No stain, easy to clean, no rotting, etc. 
-Regardless of what your using for decking material cover the top edge of the joist your fastening your decking to with something to protect it from water. Even old fashioned tar paper is pretty good for this. It’s silly to have a deck that last decades only to have the joist rot out where the joist and deck touch and do not allow water to dry out quickly. 
-Use proper fastners for the materials your working with. And preferably no nails anywhere. If so they need to be ring shank and of the proper type for the materials being used. Screws are your best best. 
-Sealers for your deck should also seal the edges of the deck material if at all possible. Especially if its OSB. Will you be able to seal the edges of OSB in a couple of years?
-Paint on a horizontal surface such as a deck is a waste of time, money and effort. This problem will also continue to affect whatever you apply next trying to fix the paint issue. 
-Use deck stains or sealers that are made for deck and / or horizontal surfaces. It really makes a difference. If your trying to buy something at a box store be very careful. Check out your local contractor supply, sherwin williams, Pittsburgh paint products, etc. Do NOT assume it all cost a LOT more. Box stores make a living selling low end products at higher prices than they are worth. 
-Money or prices, what ever you use keep in mind the cost of the what your doing and. using in a year or three, maintence can often cost you more than you saved to start with. Having to replace things is never a money saver. 
-Save money now spend more, sometimes a lot more later. Your have probably already heard it, pay now or pay later. 
-I make a living replacing and repairing items such as the ones above. If they were done right the first time I or a lot of others would probably be out of a job. After several decades of this I have a pretty good idea of what NOT to do 
Hopefully all will turn out fine and be enjoyed for a long time to come.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

We use regular Deck Screws on the Decks.

As far as Screened In Porch. Still think the OSB with Linoleum over it will be ok according to the guy at the Lumber yard. Going to put regular Storm Door up because the Dogs will go through a Regular Screen Door. But still use Treated Lumber and Wood Siding under the Screens and Plastic Latus under the whole thing to keep Leaves and Dogs out. Going to put Fan and Lights in. Plus Sliding Glass Door.

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You never mentioned linoleum until now.
You only talked about OSB and paint.
Details matter.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

big rockpile said:


> We use regular Deck Screws on the Decks.
> 
> As far as Screened In Porch. Still think the OSB with Linoleum over it will be ok according to the guy at the Lumber yard. Going to put regular Storm Door up because the Dogs will go through a Regular Screen Door. But still use Treated Lumber and Wood Siding under the Screens and Plastic Latus under the whole thing to keep Leaves and Dogs out. Going to put Fan and Lights in. Plus Sliding Glass Door.
> 
> big rockpile


Sounds like it will be nice. Hopefully all works out and it will be enjoyed for years.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You never mentioned linoleum until now.
> You only talked about OSB and paint.
> Details matter.


??? Didn't think linoleum mattered considering to me it isn't really a floor like the floors we are putting in the house.

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> ???* Didn't think linoleum mattered* considering to me it isn't really a floor like the floors we are putting in the house.


All the details always matter.
You gave the impression OSB was going to be the only flooring.
It's still a bad idea for a screened in porch though.
You should use plywood anywhere that may get wet.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

big rockpile said:


> We use regular Deck Screws on the Decks.
> 
> As far as Screened In Porch. Still think the OSB with Linoleum over it will be ok according to the guy at the Lumber yard. Going to put regular Storm Door up because the Dogs will go through a Regular Screen Door. But still use Treated Lumber and Wood Siding under the Screens and Plastic Latus under the whole thing to keep Leaves and Dogs out. Going to put Fan and Lights in. Plus Sliding Glass Door.
> 
> big rockpile


Frame it like a room and put windows in...four season room with screens and all problems solved


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

elevenpoint said:


> Frame it like a room and put windows in...four season room with screens and all problems solved


Thought about this but not just wanting another room I have to pay more Taxes on. This will be just off our Front Room with Lawn Furniture and Gas Fire Pit. Yes thought about a Hot Tub.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> All the details always matter.
> You gave the impression OSB was going to be the only flooring.
> It's still a bad idea for a screened in porch though.
> You should use plywood anywhere that may get wet.


Considered plywood but thinking it is more prone to separating.

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Considered plywood but thinking it is more prone to separating.


It's more water resistant than OSB if you buy exterior grade.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's more water resistant than OSB if you buy exterior grade.


My wife is saying Treated Plywood will at least warp and will separate where with this OSB even after being wet for over a month won't effect it.

I don't know other than using it before water set on it for weeks, I drilled holes in it to drain water , let it dry and it was good as New.

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> My wife is saying Treated Plywood will at least warp and will separate where with this OSB even after being wet for over a month won't effect it.


I didn't say "treated".
I said "exterior".

If OSB gets "wet for a month" it swells and turns to mush.
It's normally used indoors in rooms that don't have running water.
In those rooms it's more common to use plywood.

But you can use whatever you want.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

how long has your wife been a home builder/ carpenter ????


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

I would be the first to say a guy at your age is entitled to his stubborn opinions, but I am amazed at the number of times you seem to "shrug off" the advice given you as a result of you asking for advice. There is being stubborn on one hand, and being intransigent on the other. Hope whatever you do holds up for you two.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Went back to Lowe's and checked for myself. Exterior Plywood is the same price as OSB and they have it without TG and my wife likes this so will use the Plywood.

But dropped $1,000 on a New Refrigerator.

See I do listen! 

big rockpile


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

I think the T&G will work nicely. Also pretty sure the frig will solve all your problems, or perhaps the cold ones in it


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Hate getting it to fit together, lay it down and gooooooo!

Oh didn't mention on our Deck didn't put no caps on our Post, had one rot in the middle even though it was treated.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

What I'm curious on and wonder why nobody has asked is why is this Exterior Plywood and OSB the same price?

big rockpile


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Because that is what the distributor set the price at.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Should Lowe's have TWP?

big rockpile


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

https://www.lowes.com/


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> https://www.lowes.com/


Thanks found some.

big rockpile


----------



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok, I read the entire thread. Is it the general opinion that TWP is the best deck stain? I've also been looking for a good stain and not having much luck. Could be because I've never looked at an oil based stain. Does the oil base make the stairs slick? Once I use an oil based stain does that mean I have to always use an oil based stain?

One more question... what happens if you stain treated lumber before the first year? I've been staining some of the hard to reach areas as I'm going along. The lumber was delivered in May and stored under a tarp, but it's only about 4 months old.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

It is the best that I have ever used, and while that is not based on scientific data, it has always worked very well for me. 

It will not make your deck slick. Your deck will be the same consistency of the boards that it is applied to.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Exterior grade OSB and exterior grade plywood are both made for vertical exterior use, plywood can also be used horizontally while OSB will generally need to be thicker or have closer joists for similar use. But, OSB exterior decking exists and use under a covered area is fine.

If you're not planning on ten years or more, almost anything works. 

I like Marine varnishes, but any of the better sealers will be okay.

Jeff


----------



## RibbyR (Mar 15, 2020)

Hello gents,
I'm on the same hunt here.
Looking for recommendations on a deck sealant for red cedar planks. We will wait a little longer before getting it done, but want to start the research aspect on Best Deck Sealer (January, 2021) – Tested and Reviewed .


----------

